
Show HN: Text Mess for iMessage, by ex-Pixar artist - DangerousYams
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/text-mess-turn-your-messages/id1191577274?ls=1&mt=8&app=messages
======
DangerousYams
Celebrating being on HN and Product Hunt with 33% off! [$2.99 => $1.99] Enjoy!

------
DangerousYams
Hi guys, Would love to hear your feedback on this app. I'm happy to answer any
questions. Thanks, Shalin

------
33degrees
Haven't tried it yet but it looks great, congrats!

~~~
DangerousYams
Thanks, do send me your thoughts once you get it!

